# [SOLVED] dhcpd not starting automatically

## Maf

Hi there. The problem is, dhcpd service is not starting with other services.

```
pluto ~ # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dhcpd                                                                                                                                           [ stopped  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.eth1                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.eth2                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.eth3                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 net.lo                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]
```

Settings:

```
pluto ~ # rc-update -s

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

               dhcpd |      default

            hostname | boot

            iptables |      default

             keymaps | boot

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

            net.eth1 |      default

            net.eth2 |      default

            net.eth3 |      default

              net.lo |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default
```

Log:

```
Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.1.2p1-Gentoo

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Copyright 2004-2009 Internet Systems Consortium.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Wrote 0 deleted host decls to leases file.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Wrote 0 new dynamic host decls to leases file.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Wrote 3 leases to leases file.

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth3 (0.0.0.0).

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth3.  If this is not what

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    to which interface eth3 is attached. **

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth1 (0.0.0.0).

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth1.  If this is not what

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:    to which interface eth1 is attached. **

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd:

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!

Oct  8 09:04:02 pluto dhcpd: exiting.
```

My current fix is adding 'neet net' to /etc/init.d/dhcpd:

```
[...]

depend() {

        need net

        use logger dns

}

[...]
```

Is there any 'better' way to fix it? Thanks for tips  :Smile: Last edited by Maf on Fri Oct 09, 2009 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_ram

dhcpd is the DHCP server.  Is this what you want to start?  Your computer would be a server to assign IP addresses to other clients.

You need to configure the server in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf.

----------

## UberLord

According to Gentoo cvs, dhcpd already has that dependency, so you must have made an invalid local change, thus making your "fix" correct  :Smile: 

----------

## Maf

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> According to Gentoo cvs, dhcpd already has that dependency, so you must have made an invalid local change, thus making your "fix" correct 

 

You're right, I removed /etc/init.d/dhcpd and reemerged dhcp-3.1.2_p1, and it's already fixed. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

